# Java Verbindung über das Netzwerk



## Sasch (6. Okt 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich bin gerade am Java lernen, und muss für ein Projekt ein Programm mit einer Datenbankabfrage machen, das universell einsetzbar ist.
Also soll die Datenbank auf einem Server laufen, und das Programm mittels einer DynDns-Adresse von einem X-Belibigen Rechner aus zugreifen, ohne bei Ihm Einstellungen vornehmenn zu müssen (was die Einstellung der ODBC-Bridge auf dem lokalen Rechner ausschließt).
Ich bin seit 2 Tagen am suchen und finde nix.
Ich poste mal das Beispielprogramm, wenn es mit dem läuft, weiß ich wie ich es in dem richtigen umsetzen muss, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:


```
import java.sql.*;

public class CDatenbank {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String URL			= "jdbc:odbc://192.168.0.2/Laender";
		
		//Treiber laden
		try {
			Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
		}
		catch (Exception e){
			System.out.println("JDBC/ODBC-Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden");
			return;
		}
		
		// Ver bindung zur Datenbank aufbauen
		Statement befehl		= null;
		Connection	verbindung	= null;
	
		try{
		verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection(URL);
		befehl = verbindung.createStatement();
		}
		catch (Exception e){
			System.err.println("Verbindung zu " +URL + " konnte nicht hergestellt werden");
		}
		
		// Daten auslesen
		try{
			ResultSet datenmenge;
			datenmenge = befehl.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM bndlaender ORDER BY Bundesland;");
			
			// Überschrift ausgeben
			System.out.println();
			System.out.println("  Bundesland \t   Einwohner (inMio) ");
			System.out.println();
			
			// Einzelne Datensätze ausgeben
			String land;
			int einw;
			
			while (datenmenge.next()){
				land=datenmenge.getString("Bundesland");
				einw=datenmenge.getInt("Einw (in Mio)");
				System.out.println("  "+land+" \t\t"+einw);
			}
			
			verbindung.close();
		}
		catch (Exception e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Wenn ich es local ausprobiere also ohne 192.168.0.2 (mein Server) dann geht es, aber so nicht. Fehler :

Verbindung zu jdbcdbc://192.168.0.2/Laender konnte nicht hergestellt werden
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at CDatenbank.main(CDatenbank.java:43)

Danke


----------



## bronks (6. Okt 2005)

Wäre nicht verkehrt zu wissen, welche Datenbank Du verwendest ..


----------



## Sasch (6. Okt 2005)

sry, natürlich, in diesem Fall ist es eine Access Datenbank, im Projekt wird es mysql werden


----------



## bronks (6. Okt 2005)

Sasch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sry, natürlich, in diesem Fall ist es eine Access Datenbank, im Projekt wird es mysql werden


Mit Access brauchst Du in diese Richtung (Netzwerk) garkeine Experimente machen, weil es eine Desktopdatenbank ist.

Installier Dir MySql und lad Dir den JDBC-Treiber. Danach ließt Du die Doku zum Treiber. Auf offene Fragen findest Du reichlich Antworten in diesem Forum. Und wenn sich neue und brandheiße Fragen ergeben, dann ...


----------



## Sasch (6. Okt 2005)

Danke, dann werde ich mal gleich auf MySql üben...


----------

